# Is Kidderminster a hub for illegal wildlife trading?



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

http://wildlifenews.co.uk/2012/is-kidderminster-a-hub-for-illegal-wildlife-trading/


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Is the author part of the APA or someone who has fell for their lies? 

Has the author been contacted??? 

Also is there anyone being prosecuted?? 

jay


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

As posted in response -

Some basic facts:

Reptile shows where private keepers meet to dispose of surplus stock bred by themselves is perfectly legal. To suggest they are a hub for illegal trade is completely disingenuous and not a shred of evidence has ever been produced to suggest otherwise. Indeed the revise is true as such events are open for inspection and in September 2010 the International Herpetological Society breeders meeting in Doncaster was inspected by wildlife officers as part of Operation RAMP – no illegal animals were found and the authorities commended the organisers for the was the event was organised and run.

The Animal Protection Agency IS NOT a formal government agency; it is a fanatical Animal Rights business that exploits such issues for financial gain. For anyone interested in the truth about the APA and the campaigns they run then I would reefer you to the very recent adjudication by the Advertising Standards Agency that slammed the APA for dishonesty:-

ASA Adjudication on Animal Protection Agency Ltd
http://www.asa.org.uk/ASA-action/Adjudications/2012/5/Animal-Protection-Agency-Ltd/SHP_ADJ_136234.aspx

The Animal Protection Agency has cost tax payers across the UK tens, if not hundreds of thousands of pounds, wasting public funds on forcing Local Authorities to investigate what is calls “illegal events” which are clearly not. It is high time this gratuitous waste of public money is halted! 

Chris Newman
Chairman – Federation of British Herpetologists


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.cisionwire.com/animal-pr...-haven-for-illegal-wildlife-dealers-,c9287328

I guess that they are APA or the APA wrote the article and sent it in or something...

The use of the world 'wildlife' is what annoys me most, sounds like we're trading british hedghogs and badgers or something. I'm guessing there _won't_ be any Natrix Natrix there.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Thankfully, Wyre Forest Council seem to have thier heads screwed on, I especially like this bit



> The APA are submitting a formal complaint to the Wyre Forest District Council for holding the fair and will be asking for additional information about the day using a Freedom of Information request after the council informed the group that *they will no longer be responding to their correspondence.*


The council are fed up of them already lol.

Have you noticed the 'petition'? You could change the wording to say well done Wyre Forest District Council, dont think it would count though, lol.

Hopefully, this will not come of anything though, as the council seem switched on to the facts.


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it's a good idea for some to create a blog to post everything factual and upload photos of said fairs etc, then we can just send links to all these people when the apa spout off.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I left them a quick comment that I expect will be deleted as soon as it is seen.
It is as follows:

!The APA seems to be out to ban all kinds of pets, not just these reptiles. The APA has shown time and time again, by the incorrect informaton they publish on their web site, that they can not be trusted and will lie to make their point look valid.
It’s a shame that an organisation that people think is out to do good could do so much harm."


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

They can't even spell *ghecko*.

What tosh, sadly some people don't do their own research and just follow the APA like little sheep.


----------

